# Demasoni w/ plants?



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Hello everyone... I finally decided to put the energy needed into "resurrecting" my apocalyptic planted tank, and I thought It would be cool if, instead of the tetras or what have you, I could get like 4-5 small Demasoni as the only fish other than my old petricola? My only concern is that they would mess up my plants? I have some small crpyts and lots of this leafy crap I dont know the name of... heres a pic: 







[/IMG]


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

I would say don't do it. My saulosis eat live plants like a salad bar. The only plants I would say you could keep with africans would be anubias, onion plants, and java fern. Everything else IME is history/in the fishes belly.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

hornwort is ok. They chew on it but it keeps growing. They would also did up those plant by moving the gravel around


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

I agree....they will eat some and dig the others up to where they won't stay planted.

Also, you'd need more than 4-5 to keep them from killing each other. I'd suggest a minimum of 10, but without most of those plants. 

Something like Yellow Labs or other omnivorous Mbuna would be better. They atleast wouldn't eat them.....you'd still risk them being dug up though.

Have you thought about some Tanganyikans? Maybe put some rock in there and have some Julidochromis and maybe some shell dwellers (with shells)? Some shellies dig though....so you'd still have that problem.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

EH, I got some gouramis. Decided I dont want to deal with the hassle of africans again!


----------

